# Direkt studieren? Oder autodidaktisch lernen?



## Javajampe (25. Okt 2017)

Hallo allerseits, nach vielen Jahren in denen ich mich mit meinen rudimentären PC-Kenntnissen so durchgeschlagen habe, habe ich jetzt doch entdeckt, dass mir die Beschäftigung damit eigentlich Spaß macht. Ich arbeite mich jetzt langsam an das Thema Programmieren ran, stelle aber fest, dass es schon sehr viel ist. 
Jetzt überlege ich natürlich, wie ich weiterkomme. Einfach ein paar Bücher kaufen und durcharbeiten? Volkshochschulkurse? Oder doch meinen schon lange gehegten Traum angehen und mich beruflich nochmal neu orientieren und Informatik studieren? 
Was meint ihr? Was könnt ihr Einsteigern empfehlen?


----------



## Javinner (25. Okt 2017)

Wenn ich es an einem Beispiel aufführen darf:
Vor langer Zeit beschloss ich Gitarre zu lernen. Da ich kein Geld hatte und sonst vom Winde verweht war, beschloss ich mich es selbst zu erlernen und auf Unterricht zu verzichten. Der Weg war eher mühsam und alle meine Erfolge habe ich nur dem eigenen Ehrgeiz und nicht zuletzt Programmen wie GuitarPro zu verdanken, weil diese Programme
anstatt Noten auch Tabs erlauben, so nach dem Motto: "Spielen für Dummies".
Also verplemperte ich etwas mehr als 5 Jahre damit, mir anhand der Tabs die Stücke einzuüben.
Im Vergleich nehme ich ein Kumpel von mir. Er ging gleich in die Musikschule und war nach nur einem halben Jahr weiter, als ich es nach fünf Jahren. 

Moral der Geschichte: professionell ist immer ein Schritt voraus, würde ich sagen.
Frage ist eben, ob du die Zeit und vor allem das Geld für ein Studium hast und natürlich kommt es darauf an,
was für ein Typ du bist.


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

Professionel theoretisch Unterricht ist so Sinnvoll wie theoretische Bücher. Beides gibt es massenhaft. Man kann leider nicht vorher erkennen ob beides zum gewünschten Erfolg führt. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich auch die Idee und hatte nachgeschaut was und wo und wieviel.  Beispiel: SAP ein sechs Wochenkurs.Halte ich als Grundkurs für das Berufsleben wohl zu wenig. Das kann ja eigendlich nur Theorie sein oder? Java? Schaut man sich die Eclipse downloadsvarianten an und läd man sich die größte Datei herunter ergeben sich 10 Unterpukte die ein spezielles Wissen benötigt. Sieht man sich die Stellenausschreibungen an muß man neben Java, Java Sript, PHP und und  und, was noch intus haben(je nach Ausrichtung)  frage ich mich ob es besser ist zu einem Programmierer zu gehen um zu lernen und möglichts viele Praktiken nebenher zu machen.


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

Ein Studium mit guten Noten öffnet andrerseits Tür und Tor in Firmen die sehr viel Zeit und Geld investieren für eigene Fortbildungen.


----------



## Javinner (25. Okt 2017)

Die Materie ist sehr umfangreich, ich glaube kaum, dass man hier alleine durchsteigt! Ich persönlich würde auch heute noch gerne studieren gehen, jedoch erlauben es mir meine finanziellen Verhältnisse nicht.
Im Laufe des Studios sind glaube ich die besten Voraussetzungen gegeben, zumal man direkten Kontakt zu Menschen hat, welche es richtig gut können.
Dann die ganzen Aufgaben und Übungen, das hat schon Gewicht.
Alleine durch Bücher lesen wird es wohl sehr schwer werden.
Der finanzielle Aspekt ist natürlich auch gegeben, sprich wenn man sich als angelernter oder studierter bewirbt. Als ersteres wirst du sicher wesentlich schwerer haben! Zumal: schau dich um, ich bin im Metallbearbeitung tätig
und in einigen Firmen wird mittlerweile Englisch auch für den Mann an der Maschine Pflicht, das war vor 10 Jahren noch nicht mal im Traum, jetzt Realität.
Wenn du kannst, studiere!


----------



## FridolinF (25. Okt 2017)

Javajampe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo allerseits, nach vielen Jahren in denen ich mich mit meinen rudimentären PC-Kenntnissen so durchgeschlagen habe, habe ich jetzt doch entdeckt, dass mir die Beschäftigung damit eigentlich Spaß macht. Ich arbeite mich jetzt langsam an das Thema Programmieren ran, stelle aber fest, dass es schon sehr viel ist.
> Jetzt überlege ich natürlich, wie ich weiterkomme. Einfach ein paar Bücher kaufen und durcharbeiten? Volkshochschulkurse? Oder doch meinen schon lange gehegten Traum angehen und mich beruflich nochmal neu orientieren und Informatik studieren?
> Was meint ihr? Was könnt ihr Einsteigern empfehlen?


Also ich, als vollkommener Neuling, kann dir Folgendes sagen:

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mein Studium begonnen (Wirtschaftsinformatik) und habe im Vorfeld ein paar Youtube Tutorials durchgearbeitet (Java, orange on black zB.). Und merke jetzt, wie sinnvoll das war. Gerade die allerersten Schritte konnte ich dadurch viel besser begreifen, auf lange Sicht bringt ein Studium aber sicher mehr. Der Einstieg allerdings ist auch durch youtube super möglich.


----------



## Thallius (25. Okt 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Im Laufe des Studios sind glaube ich die besten Voraussetzungen gegeben, zumal man direkten Kontakt zu Menschen hat, welche es richtig gut können.



Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für Quatsch. Ich kenne keinen studierten Informatiker der wirklich gut programmieren kann. Was man im Studium lernt zu programmieren hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Die meisten Profs haben doch auch gar nicht die Zeit oder die Lust sich immer in die neuste Materie einzulesen. Teilweise bekommt man da echt altes Zeug vermittelt das man im echten Leben gar nicht mehr braucht. Wenn Du Projectmanager werden willst oder Teamleiter, dann ist ein Studium vielleicht hilfreich weil du lernst wie du dir schnell möglichst viel Halbwissen aneignen kannst um dann als Alleswisser vor Deinem zukünftigen Chefs auftreten zu können. Wenn dein Interesse aber eher am wirklichen Erschaffen von Software liegt, dann mach eine Ausbildung als Programmierer.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

haha habe ich es nicht gesagt und angedeutet!!  Studium = angehäuftes theoretisches  Allgemeinwissen In Wirtschaftsinformatik lernst du Einnahmen minus Ausgaben =Gewinn fertig!!


----------



## Tarrew (25. Okt 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dein Interesse aber eher am wirklichen Erschaffen von Software liegt, dann mach eine Ausbildung als Programmierer.



In unserer Firma wurden vor einiger Zeit mehrere hundert Leute eingestellt, darunter auch viele ausgebildete 'frische' Fachinformatiker.
Mit einigen von denen war ich jetzt schon in Kontakt, einer davon ist auch in unserer Abteilung. Ich hab keinen gesehen, der grundsätzlich besser programmieren konnte als ein fertiger Info-Student.

In der Berufsschule lernt man absolute Basics, im Ausbildungsbetrieb sieht man das im Optimalfall das 'richtige Leben', aber immer nur die Sachen, die in dem Betrieb und der Abteilung gerade gemacht haben. Deswegen haben viele einfach nur gutes Nischenwissen.

Mal abgesehen davon, ist das Gehalt nach einer Ausbildung massiv niedriger, ich würde auf jeden Fall studieren, wenn ich die Wahl hätte


----------



## Javinner (25. Okt 2017)

Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Studium = angehäuftes theoretisches  Allgemeinwissen..


Es kommt immer auf ein selbst an: ich komme aus dem Metallbereich und
über den Daumen gepeilt kann auch nur jeder zweite Zerspanungsmechaniker programmieren. Woran es liegt? An einem selbst! Ich vermisse die Ernsthaftigkeit und auch die Aufrichtigkeit, einen Beruf, für welchen man sich entschieden hat, ernsthaft zu erlernen um es später auch professionell ausüben zu können. Zumal es in diesem Bereich genug Software(kostenlos) zur Verfügung steht und man nur Ehrgeiz und Interesse mitbringen sollte.
Wenn Fragen auftreten, dann stehen einem in der Firma, aber auch in der Schule genug Leute zur Seite, die es einem erklären können.

Und hier ist es genau so gelagert! Es liegt an einem selbst, womit man sich über die Jahre beschäftigt. Ein klarer Vorteil ist der direkte Kontakt zu Uni- oder FH-Personal, aber auch im Betrieb, und ich bin mir hier sehr sicher, dass in jeder Bildungsstätte es für ambitionierten Studenten vieles leichter ist, als alleine Abends nach der Arbeit sich den Sachen widmen, welche doch schon sehr schwer zu verstehen sind, wenn man sich nicht damit auskennt.

Dieses Halbwissen basiert leider an der mittlerweile sehr laschen Ausbildung!
Ich glaube, seit 2012 ist der Handwerksmeister dem Bachelor gleichgestellt.
Aus meiner Sicht ein Vergleich von Apfel und Birnen!
Ebenso hat sich auch in der Ausbildung was geändert. Hatte man noch Anfang des Jahrtausend Voraussetzungen wie Mindestnote von 2.3(Gesellenbrief) und mindestens 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung mitbringen müssen, so ist es seit mindestens 5 Jahren so, dass man direkt nach dem Gesellenbrief den Meister machen kann, Mindestnote 4.4!

Ich will sagen, dass du hier Recht hast, wenn du meinst, dass die Ausbildung, also die Mindestanforderungen, viel zu lasch sind. Ebenso bin ich überzeugt von, dass jemand mit Interesse ein Studium, bzw. die gegebenen Möglichkeiten ganz anders nutzt, als jemand, der auf der Suche nach sich selbst ist.



> Mal abgesehen davon, ist das Gehalt nach einer Ausbildung massiv niedriger, ich würde auf jeden Fall studieren, wenn ich die Wahl hätte


Das stimmt! Ich kenne zwei Erzieher, beide arbeiten in der gleichen Firma,
die eine hat Studiert, die andere lernte aus. Beide haben beinahe gleichzeitig angefangen. Die mit akademischem Grad bekam zu Beginn ca. 600€ mehr Lohn. Von den Aufstiegschancen ganz abgesehen.

Wenn ich es könnte, würde ich auch sehr gerne studieren!


----------



## Tarrew (25. Okt 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich es könnte, würde ich auch sehr gerne studieren!



Ist nie zu spät  Kenne einige, die ein Informatikstudium an der Fernuni Hagen zB. neben dem Job gemacht haben. Braucht man natürlich viel Ehrgeiz für, aber ist auf jeden Fall möglich.


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

Das Problem welches uns noch beschäftigen wird.Ein gutes Allgemeinwissen incl. Fachwissen wird unter Umständen im Außland besser vermittelt als im Innland.Die Konkurenz aus dem Ausland erhält durch bessere Ausbildung und persöhnlichen Intresse ein höheres Niveau als im Innland. Beispiel: Um SAP zu programmieren muß die Schule SAP und der Schüler Software  besitzen. Softwarelizenzen sind in Deutschland furchtbar teuer und geschützt. In Indien wird sie einfach kopiert und dem Schüler ausgehändigt. Eine CNC software für ein CNC Gerät der neusten Klasse ist genauso geschüzt. Ein Schüler kommt nicht einfach an so eine Software drann. UNd wenn das ganze auch noch auf Windows programmiert ist, ist spätestens mit der neusten Framwork,Visual Basik-version das Programm essig.  MS office 97professionel  hat 1900 DM gekostet,jetzt kannst du es in die Tonne kloppen.   Access funktioniert nicht mehr. VBA auch nicht.


----------



## Javinner (25. Okt 2017)

Tarrew hat gesagt.:


> Ist nie zu spät  Kenne einige, die ein Informatikstudium an der Fernuni Hagen zB. neben dem Job gemacht haben. Braucht man natürlich viel Ehrgeiz für, aber ist auf jeden Fall möglich.


Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte, doch leider bin ich zu alt, zu beschäftigt und zu arm. Außerdem habe ich schon so viel Kraft, Zeit und Geld in mein Beruf gesteckt, so nach dem Motto: "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten".
Wäre ich zehn Jahre junger, wäre es eventuell noch ein Thema.
Aber mein Beruf ist auch schön


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Okt 2017)

Ich kann mich @Thallius nur anschließen, ich konnte in meiner Laufbahn als Entwickler auch nur wenige kennen lernen die studiert haben und gut Programmieren können. Die meisten Ausnahmetalente die ich kennen gelernt habe waren Quereinsteiger und haben sich alles über Bücher und "Learning by doing" angeeignet (Autodidaktisch).

Wenn Du also eher an einer höheren Position mit ggf. höherem Gehalt interessiert bist, dann ist das Studium, zumindest in Deutschland, sehr hilfreich. Solltest Du aber wirklich Programmieren wollen, weil Dir das Spaß macht, bist Du mit Büchern wahrscheinlich schneller am Ziel. Natürlich hängt das aber auch immer damit zusammen, was für ein Typ Mensch Du bist.
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Du kein Autodidakt bist, wirst Du auch mit Studium nicht wirklich gut Programmieren lernen.

Wissen über die Theorie kann helfen, muss es aber nicht. Ich kannte mal einen, der hatte in seinem Informatik Studium nur 1sen, konnte alle Design Pattern auswendig. Als er aber vorm Source Code saß, hat er die Pattern, die genau vor seiner Nase waren, nicht erkannt.



> „Konfuzius sprach: »Nehmen wir an, jemand kann alle dreihundert Stücke des ‚Buchs der Lieder‘ auswendig hersagen. Wird ihm aber eine verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe übertragen, dann versagt er. … Ein solcher Mensch hat zwar viel gelernt, aber welchen Nutzen hat es?«“


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (26. Okt 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für Quatsch. Ich kenne keinen studierten Informatiker der wirklich gut programmieren kann. Was man im Studium lernt zu programmieren hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Die meisten Profs haben doch auch gar nicht die Zeit oder die Lust sich immer in die neuste Materie einzulesen. Teilweise bekommt man da echt altes Zeug vermittelt das man im echten Leben gar nicht mehr braucht. Wenn Du Projectmanager werden willst oder Teamleiter, dann ist ein Studium vielleicht hilfreich weil du lernst wie du dir schnell möglichst viel Halbwissen aneignen kannst um dann als Alleswisser vor Deinem zukünftigen Chefs auftreten zu können. Wenn dein Interesse aber eher am wirklichen Erschaffen von Software liegt, dann mach eine Ausbildung als Programmierer.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Claus



Also ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ich kenne viele Studiumsabsolventen die sehr gut programmieren können und auch die Professoren und Dozenten die ich hatte, haben überwiegend die allerneusten Technologien vermittelt.


----------



## marcobehler (26. Okt 2017)

Ist eine spannende Diskussion, die man wohl in der Tat unendlich im Kreis führen kann. Leider, leider, muss ich mich auch leicht auf die Seite von @Thallius , @sascha-sphw stellen, studierte Informatiker haben oft keine Ahnung vom Programmieren. 
Die interessantere Frage ist ja vor allem, wie auch? Um allein die ganze Java Themenlandschaft zu beherrschen braucht es einfach viel doing, doing, doing. Und da sind dann noch alle anderen Themen ausgegliedert die man so im täglichen Leben brauchen kann.


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (26. Okt 2017)

Gut zu programmieren lernt man im Studium allerdings wirklich nicht, da bin ich auf eurer Seite, dazu ist das Studium ja aber auch gar nicht gedacht. Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, den Pauschalisierungen zu widersprechen und zu betonen, dass es auch Studierte gibt, die gute Programmierer sein können


----------



## Dukel (26. Okt 2017)

Bei einem Studium sollte man das ganze Spektrum lernen. Wenn es nur um eine Programmiersprache geht würde ich eher eine Schulung o.ä. empfehlen. Wenn du in die IT Branche wechseln willst, dann würde ich ein Studium / Ausbildung machen.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Okt 2017)

Ich habs an 'ner Uni noch nicht erlebt, das "gutes" Programmieren gelehrt wurde - ist aber auch nicht Ziel des ganzen, dafür lernt man andere Dinge (die Programmieren lernen dann uU leichter machen).
Programmiere an sich ist halt nicht das interessanteste Forschungsfeld, sondern eher notwendig für alle anderen.

Glück haben mit einzelnen Dozenten oder einzelnen Veranstaltungen kann man natürlich immer, aber um daraus irgendeinen Nutzen zu ziehen, muss man recht viel selbstständig machen...


----------



## tigerimschrank (27. Okt 2017)

Ich würde dem zustimmen, was viele hier schreiben: Wenn du einfach nur programmieren willst, dann kann man es sich schon selbst beibringen. Wenn du damit beruflich punkten willst, macht es Sinn, zu studieren. Je nachdem wie deine Arbeitsverhältnisse sind, kommt vielleicht auch ein Fernstudium in Frage, das wurde hier ja auch schon angesprochen.

Wenn dich das interessiert kannst du es dir ja hier einmal ansehen. Man kann bei diesem Fernstudium übrigens einen Monat zur Probe studieren, vielleicht könntest du so herausfinden, ob es etwas für dich ist.

Ansonsten ist das denke ich auch immer eine Disziplinfrage. Manchen fällt es einfach dranzubleiben, andere schaffen das nur wenn sie einen Lehrplan haben, dem sie folgen müssen.


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Okt 2017)

Falsche Kategorie oder? Wieso nicht beides zur gleichen Zeit machen, wenn man's kann?

Weder das eine noch das andere ist "besser".... Ob man dann programmieren kann, stellt sicher hinterher heraus. Aber ich glaub bei bestimmen Firmen (Google z. B.) wird man nicht angestellt, wenn man nicht programmieren kann.


----------

